# New vinyl windows questions



## blazermaniac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anyone ever had Sears vinyl windows installed? They have a lifetime warranty, and I was told they were constructed much better than Milgard. Seem very expensive though... 

thanks for any opinons! 


bh


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

blazermaniac said:


> Anyone ever had Sears vinyl windows installed? They have a lifetime warranty, and I was told they were constructed much better than Milgard. Seem very expensive though...
> 
> thanks for any opinons!
> 
> ...


 
Regardless of the windows themselves, realize that Sears hires contractors to do the installs (Like H.D. & Lowes)....They add a premium onto the costs, so that they can make money on the account transaction. 
So you will probably be paying anywhere from 50% - 100% more than what it would cost you to buy your windows from a reputable window company (i.e. -Harvey, Anderson, Pella, etc...) and for you to hire a contractor to put them in. .....AND..... Pretty much all the big name window manufacturers have a lifetime warranty on their products as well.
Please take the time to look around and check on this ....while you compare the costs and warranties....


----------



## blazermaniac (Mar 17, 2006)

*sears*

Sears claimed to have their own installers, not contractors. The weatherbeater windows seem well-made, and Sears has a good warranty history. 

I guess what I'm asking for is comparisons on the windows themselves. 

thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

blazermaniac said:


> Sears claimed to have their own installers, not contractors. The weatherbeater windows seem well-made, and Sears has a good warranty history.
> 
> I guess what I'm asking for is comparisons on the windows themselves.
> 
> thanks.


 
Ok...but, please do your research 

(The Big name stores also claim that they have their 'own installers'...in fact, I believe that there was ...or ....recently will be a 20/20 type episode that investigates the validity of such 'claims'....)

Do as you want...But, I am trying to share some 'inside' industry information with you...take it or leave it...

(We are regularly approached to be (Independant) 'installers'/ but not employees.... for many 'big name' stores and manufacturers)

I hate to see Home owner's over pay for services.

Best of luck...


----------

